# Nana's thread, getting big



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's nana. Udder has started to grow the last few days. She's due this month. Don't know when. previous owner just said April! She has definitely popped the last month. This will be my 3 rd kidding. Her sister has a buckling a few weeks ago. I have two bucklings so far please cross your fingers for a girl!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow looks like she's getting big 

Can we see the rest of her?? Lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Just realized she looks like a headless goat haha here's a pic of Nana

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Today's update: pooch is changing. Udder still swelling a little everyday. She's getting friendlier too. I'm debating on whether to bring her in to kid or leave her in the pen. Only her sister and her little kid are in there.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't like to move them until they are really really close or actually seen in labor. I will put them in a kidding stall at night if I'm at all nervous about it.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking of leaving her there unless its raining its now warm and dry. She would be safe to kid in the outside pen. I'm home all day everyday and make night checks when I think they're really close. I've only miss one by less than 5 minutes. But she was a super fast kidder!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well nana decided she does not like my alpine nanny anymore. And decided she was gonna fight with her constantly. im afraid of her getting hurt. My alp has a 3 month buckling. So now I'm having to leave alpine nanny in a different pen and have nursing dates for her buckling who's sill in the pen with nana. However she does like him. Oy vey. Moody girl. Hopefully I can get him weaned ASAP. So I can put alpine nanny out to pasture and not in my pygmy pen. I really need to put up another pen. Jeeze.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Waiting on this udder to grow its about 1/4 grown. But kinda slowed and just chilling there. Her belly however I swear gets bigger everyday. I'll get some new pics soon  I'm amazed how active she still is. I'm thinking April 29-may3 . I could be proven wrong as my does usually do. She'll prolly kid then grow and udder...

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh come on Nana. Her belly I swear has doubled but the udder still not doing much. Still very active but has been hollering a lot. I'm starting to think she has two in there. Which would be my first multiples. 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see the babies 

Good luck on kidding hopefully it goes wonderfully


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing 2 bucks and a doe.  Good luck!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping for a doeling for you.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I am guessing 2 bucks and a doe.  Good luck!


 I was gonna guess that! Well phooey... Doe/Buck/Doe trips then


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

3???? Geeze that would be awesome. I'm just hoping for at least one doeling. Tired of getting boys! Wish her udder would grow . I'll get some more pics today

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

So exciting, she's pretty. I love the patches on her eyes!=]


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's some pics from today. Can you see the dried drop of colostrum? She's getting puffy back there too. It's amazing how much smaller they look in pictures than real life. Lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's gonna make me wait forever. Growl--

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing in about a week. Her udder is REALLY small. If she wasn't due so soon, I would say she had about 20 days left!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I'm starting to think her previous owner saw a breeding in November but didn't settle and was bred in December. They ran with 2 bucks. A boer and an alpine. I keep saying 3 weeks left, for the past few weeks. Lol her udder is just slightly larger than the last picture. Ligs are firm and tight

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Her sister held onto a half size udder up till 3 days prior to kidding she filled in the 24 hours before kidding her buckling. So maybe being they are twins she may do the same?? Wishful thinking I'm pretty sure. Anything to make the wait seem shorter!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... then I am guessing in about 3 weeks. I don't know why she would be leaking colostrum, but her udder just doesn't seem ready. OH, and I am guessing the Alpine bred her.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably. The alpine bred her sister this is what we got..

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWW! That is SO CUTE!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pictures from today. I'm now starting to think trips. Oh jeeze!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well Nana banana got her pedicure and her maternity shave today. She's getting soo big!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's gotta have triplets inside that huge tummy!!! "...... No, no I didn't say you look fat.... "  She's so pretty, I love her face


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank! I think trips too. I want girls! The camera is nice to her cause she looks bigger in person. Lol I swear that belly is bigger everyday!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

There have been a _*lot*_ of triplet girls this year.... *mischievous grin* :greengrin:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Trip girls would be a dream! They're no relation to my reg boer buck and would loovve so more breeders. 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nana pooch is a bright pink today. Normal? Her udder still isn't very big...my other does all had black pooches so, I'm not sure if the color changes.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

l. Per previous owner she shouldn't have more than about 2 weeks left. Grrr. Wish they had wrote down dates! And also tho she ran with a boer and an alpine buck. She's pretty sure the boer bred her. Can't wait to see who the daddy is!. So tired of waiting :/

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanas bag still isn't full, but her vulva is super swollen and she looks hollow and tail head dipped down. It's been over 3 weeks since she started growing an udder. I wonder if she won't fill till last minute. She was super lovey this morning. And her 5 wk nephew was trying to ride her. I wonder if something's impending.....

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanas udder is starting to fill some more. I can know see it sticking out the back from a side view. Going to prepare the kidding stall, since she'll probably pick a rainy day. Hopefully within a week.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It's going to rain where you are!? Send some over here! It's 83* at 6:30 p.m. and the animals can't stand it! 
Yeah go Nana!!! She's such a cutie  I really love her brown/black face, it makes her special. Hoping for girls for you


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Nana is very pretty! I hope she pops for you soon. 
I wish it would rain here.. Darn nor-cal it gets sooo hot here in the summer time. It was about 90 - 95 today. I really need to shave the goats. lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yikes! It's been nice here in nc. Mid 60s and sunny  I think storms on Monday. Her ligs are starting to soften they're there but not as rock hard as they have been. I wanna know who the daddy is! Try to get some udder pics soon.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, you have been waiting a long time for these kids! I hope my wait isn't quite this long, lol.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still waiting! Am bringing nana into the barn at night. Her ligs are dropping, and a little more elastic. Udder is finally starting to get bigger. It's getting harder but not full yet. I'm so over the waiting. It's been a month since she started an udder!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

My little FF nigie started an udder in late February and just kidded twins today! Lol! She made me wait forever!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Udder progress! Nana on left her sister (in milk) on right. She was panting today, and laying down much more. Ligs are dropping low too but there. I hope soon!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Feel like screaming!! Ligs are back hard as ever, they feel like bones! Bag is holding between 3/4 and full. I've seen no discharge. She's big! And for as looking bodied as she is. So tired of waiting I've kinda given up. Not even putting her up at night . Ahhhhhhhhh

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She'll have em tonight.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

You sound just like me with my Emmy! Lol!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally she's losing her plug!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....how is she now? Anything?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I keep checking ligs are very low. Udder is full but I can still pinch skin. I think she's waiting till the 18th. All my does have kidding on the 18th this year, so maybe she's following suit. Haha. Expecting twins, and really want girls!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's hoping it's :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

A month ago I think I said she could have triplets, and I still stand by that, considering she has probably grown since then. WoW, you have made us wait a long time, Nana  Since you have succeeded in that, you can go ahead and pop now!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol, waiting is awful! I check her several times a day. I swear she doesn't act like she preggo. She jumps and runs with that ginormous belly. I've waited so long I'll have to reshave her  I'll get more pics today.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:GAAH: Nothing yet??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

From today, whatcha think???

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She starting to hollow, and pooch is swollen. Her udder is the same size as her sister who's in milk. I'm still thinking the 18th 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hate to say it, but... her udder looks like it still might have at least 1 week left  Doesn't look like she's dropped too much, but that is unreliable anyway. Sorry to be the bringer of bad news! Hey, she might just surprise everyone and actually kid at some point, right?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you grab skin on her udder?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I can pinch skin but not nearly as much as yesterday. Ugh so tired of waiting. Can I just squeeze her till she pops????

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My goat will be pregnant forever.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If you can pinch any skin at all, she is not full.  I am thinking she will wait until AT LEAST the 18th.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

More pics from tonight. Nanas in her kidding stall. Ligs are squishy, and she was very photogenic 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well no baby today. But more udder progress and more discharge. She's been laying down a whole lot more and way more lovey. Looking forward to babies soon. I've only had singleton bucks so far, so multiple girls would be awesome!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Thinking pink for Nana :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: I think she will give you a girl


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

More pics from my night check. She's sure hanging on. Right lig coming and going. More goo too. Udder officially started 6 weeks ago. Soooo, just hurry up and wait. 8/

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow she looks huge


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Can only pinch a tiny bit of skin this morning and ligs are squishy lower and more spread. Maybe the storms this afternoon will jump start something this girl is gonna blow up!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Felt babies today. Sure it was one head and some feet moving about. Not much longer I hope! So glad my milkers all have due dates!!! Cause this stinks. Bright side nana no longer runs from me, now she follows me around  another day closer...

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ligs are almost gone, what's left is really squishy. Please nana, give me some babies!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

SERIOUSLY! Dang, I was so excited to see this thread updated! I thought for sure this time it would be a go. Hopefully soon now  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing twin bucklings.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Welp on the kidding stall this is what I see

She's either sper uncomfortable sick or in labor. And this girl has NEVER even acted pregnant. Imma sit with her for awhile and see if anything happens. I'm sure she just doesn't want me to sleep tonight!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Forgot to add she's breathing heavy and has her ears out instead of relaxed. She was super lovely today even around strangers. However her sister did this to me 3 days before she kidded. So who knows!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my! Anything??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah nothing! She's a turd!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> Ah nothing! She's a turd!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


Yes she is!!!

Anything yet?

I'm following this because my Doe Jazzy has me guessing also. I think Jaz will go this weekend although her udder is much bigger and her ligs are gone on one side and barely there on the other for 5 days now! It's the Doe's code. They'll go when we're in the middle of a great dream


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lots of goo today!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nana didn't eat her dinner!!!!! I'm so anxious !!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Ugh! I know the wait is killing you, but I can't wait to be going through this! I don't even KNOW if my girl is pregnant yet, and she would be due in less than a month! Some days I say DEFINITELY, and others..... I just don't know! I'm excited to hear about yours though, and can't wait to hear news that her triplet girls are here!!!  :girl::girl::girl:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thx! Oh and it's a huge full moon tonight!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goats I am so excited! Don't make me refresh this page any faster that I already am!!!  

~Happydoelingthoughts~


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Anything going on today? :whatgoat:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just checking in with Nana. Anything happening?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Me too. C'mon Nana did you birth overnight? I think Nana needs an account by now!!

~happydoelingthoughts~


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow I just read thro this whole thread expecting to see baby pictures when I got to the end.. Wow nothing yet..


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

frosty said:


> wow nothing yet..[/quote
> 
> Can you believe it?!?!?!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

No she's going to be the first goat ever to be pregnant,....forever!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Wow I just read thro this whole thread expecting to see baby pictures when I got to the end.. Wow nothing yet..


Me too!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still waiting. This is frustrating. Maybe a June baby?? Will get more pics today and see what y'all think.

I'm tired!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

well at least you know that she's pregnant. We had one doe that we waited a month for before we decided that both times we had taken her to the breeder she hadn't been bred. That was frustrating I hope she has kids soon.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel your pain! Come on and have those babies already!! It's exhausting not know a date!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We're all getting super exhausted Nana Banana... Can you please birth now? How about... NOW?

Or..........
......
...
NOW?!?!?!?!

(Because really, secretly, we want you to actually give birth this year.)


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol that's funny considering I've been on alert for 2 MONTHS!! Here's new pics pleaaasssssse tell me she looks close!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Where all my pics go?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Another


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I will say another few days... she doesn't look like she has dropped. Can you pinch any extra skin on her udder?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One more he forum being funny about posting...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing triplets.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Can still feel ligs and pinch just a little skin on udder. But I can still grab all around her tailhead/spine area. Teats are fully now and not floppy like they were


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Her belly is so stretched I can see spots where I didn't know there was any, hahaha I'm thinking multiples too, that's why I really don't want to miss it. Watching her like a hawk, but of course the next 3 days I'm really busy, especially Saturday so apparently, she's waiting till then...of course.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow she is an elephant! (No offense Nana). You THINK she will have multiples?? When she finally goes into labor, you'll be wondering when they are going to stop popping out!!!

Her udder is filling up nicely! Gives us some hope. I say within the week (don't quote me on that :lol And for being so pregnant, she carries herself very well  Good luck, I hope she goes soon.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

sandhillfarm said:


> Lol that's funny considering I've been on alert for 2 MONTHS!! Here's new pics pleaaasssssse tell me she looks close!


2 months!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anything new with Nana? Just checking in.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I'd like to know. Hopefully she is kidding right now and you are in the barn.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ligs are soft, but she's out browsing....still waiting. When she does kid I'm gonna have a party!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope you have a fun party.:leap:arty::fireworks::stars::cheers::wahoo::dance:
Come on girl! have that kid:GAAH:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanas ligs appear gone, but she still ate dinner. Figures tomorrow ill be busy all day..


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Eating isn't a sure sign she isn't going tonight! My Emmy ate her breakfast and gave birth like half an hr later! Lol! Keep your eye on her!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Our goats always eat throughout labor! C'mon girl, lets go!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

My girls only stop eating when they are having contractions. You can do it Nana!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it time to bring out the castor oil?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

*Nana kidded*

Not gonna have a party will post in birth announcements


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

This was a shocker


----------

